# Need shorter cranks for Shimano E 8000



## wallydog (May 18, 2017)

Anyone have a source for "instock" 160 mm or less cranks for the
Shimano E 8000?


----------



## RickBullottaPA (Mar 4, 2015)

If your issue is pedal strikes, also consider a crown race spacer (cheaper than a new taller fork).

https://www.mtbtools.com/product/extended-crown-race-for-fat-bike-suspension-fork-clearance/


----------

